# [2011] It's not Hawaii!



## mlpmd56 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello Tuggers,
Husband and I are in Palm Springs for a week.  Complicated story, won a week from Trading Places, decided we wanted to drive somewhere to save money, and ended up at the Shadow Ridge Marriott on a Getaway from II.  I couldn't redeem our "free" week for anything rated better than 6 and I just won't go there.  Anyway, we both decided we need Hawaii!   Nothing compares to the ocean......and even when I have been on the ocean in Mexico it is not the same.  AND, when I go to Hawaii, I have to see the ocean from my lanai.  None of this Island View nonsense.  I know Denise has talked about this in the past.  To each his own, but I have to have HAWAII, and it has to be at least OCEAN VIEW.  I prefer OCEAN FRONT.  Ok, so I am an island snob I suppose.  I can't help it.  Figured I might get some sympathy on this forum!  Ha!  Can't wait to go to Maui in January......still trying to get a cheaper ticket....but I am going to book next month at the latest, as I am getting nervous!  I need my Hawaii fix!   Marcy


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 26, 2011)

Right on, Sista!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 26, 2011)

You and me both.  Trying for three trips to Hawaii this year 

I'd like to see some School of Medicine do a series of tests on people right as they get off the plane, then a day or two later, a week later, and then just as they are ready to go back home.

I bet there is a significant drop in stress hormones, blood pressure, eye twitches, and psychological problems.

Pretty sure Hawaiians live longer than anyone else in the Continental US.

Trying to become one myself.  Kauai would be my Island.


Aloha

Kelina

Point at Poi ah poo 9-21 December


----------



## Bee (Oct 26, 2011)

Sterling,

I have these same types of thoughts. I can't describe it. It's a feeling I have only in Hawaii. I think I smile the whole time I'm there! 

Bee


----------



## slip (Oct 26, 2011)

We just got back, so your post is really timely for us. My wife is the same way.
She always says "none of that Garden view crap".:hysterical:  I prefer and
oceanfront too but when I'm in Hawaii, I'm a happy camper. We really had a
hard time coming home this time. We're already planning so we can spend more
time there when we retire. Original plan was 4 to 6 weeks. That just bumped up
to 3 months.


----------



## KevJan (Oct 27, 2011)

Just sent you a PM.


----------



## mlpmd56 (Oct 27, 2011)

Actually, since this is a "public" forum, I edited my first post.  What we REALLY say around our house is, "None of that Island View s**t."  I am sure you can figure that out.
Denise & Sterling, you are the greatest!
Knew I could depend on my Hawaii peeps.
Probably would have moved to Hawaii by now if it wasn't for the dog problem with quarrantine.....although I understand it is much shorter than it used to be.
Just nothing like Hawaii.
Since I am leaving from PHX, I am not getting the cheapest flights.....thanks for the tip though, K.
This will actually be our first stay at Westin Kaanapali as we own every other year and went to Harborside two years ago.....a great trade from what I understand.
Can't wait!!!!! 
Marcy


----------



## scrapngen (Oct 27, 2011)

Was there on a trade in August. Despite that being fairly recent, can't wait for our usual almost 3 weeks over the holidays!! And we have a week scheduled for Spring Break. 

Hawaii gets into your blood! Both of our next trips are back to our favorite island, Kauai. Maui was interesting, and I'm sure we could find more to do there, but Kauai is Kauai


----------



## presley (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree.  There is something about Hawaii that just makes me feel better in general.  If I could afford the flights, I'd go there every year.  

I still remember my first visit, we were eating at Ken's in Hilo on the BI.  A psychologist who eats there daily told my husband, "If you can't chill out in Hawaii, you can't chill out anywhere."  I haven't been everywhere, but I feel so relaxed and the weight of the world disappear as soon as I see the green peaks out the window of the airplane when I am flying in.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 27, 2011)

We also have that truly special feeling about Maui.  Hilton Head Island comes in a close second but nothing compares to Maui for us.


----------



## GregT (Oct 27, 2011)

All,

I feel the same way -- we have our annual family trip to Maui Ocean Club in June, and I try to take my lovely wife on a Fall trip somewhere too, which is why we bought Hilton.

This month, I've received two Worldmark confirmations into good Caribbean spots in October 2012 (Frenchman's Cove, Aruba Surf Club) and I rejected both because I really want to go back to HHV.

(Truth be told, if we weren't already going to Aruba in Feb 2012, we'd have kept that Surf Club October  2012 1BR trade.......it was an OV too......that was a good trade!)

So please count us as Hawaii lovers, there is truly something special and therapeutic about Hawaii.

Best,

Greg


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 27, 2011)

Twice a year for us from now on.  We love Kauai and Maui and want to spend two weeks per year on each island.  Rick is onboard with it, which is astounding.  We love Kauai best, but Maui is a close second.  

Maui timeshares are so blessed expensive for fees.  In order to afford the Maui weeks we own, I have to take exchanges through RCI to get Shearwater.  So the Kauai trip is much less expensive.


----------



## presley (Oct 27, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Twice a year for us from now on.


Do you have a secret to getting good air fares?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 27, 2011)

presley said:


> Do you have a secret to getting good air fares?


Alaska Airlines has the $99 companion fare, so we can fly less that way, but it's still expensive from Denver.  We spend the night in Seattle sometimes both coming and going.  

Would love to find a hotel with a great rate in Seattle that will give us a king bed.  Rick and I couldn't sleep last time on the trip back.  We stayed at the Renton Larkspur Landing.  Bummer of a place.


----------



## slip (Oct 27, 2011)

We can't do 2 trips a year but in 2013 we may be able to start going for
3 weeks at a time instead of 2. May have to start looking for another week.

Maui is the only island we haven't been to yet. That may be 2013. Right now 
when I think of Hawaii, I think of Kauai.


----------



## mjm1 (Oct 27, 2011)

We feel the same way.  We owned on Kauai for years, but usually traded it because of travel costs and having two kids.  Now we are empty nesters.  We went to Kauai last fall and are scheduled to go to Maui and Oahu next April.  We have never been on the islands for two weeks, so we are really looking forward to that.  We stayed just one extra night on our last trip and it seemed to make a big difference. April can't get here fast enough.


----------



## artringwald (Oct 27, 2011)

I think it's interesting on the flights to Hawaii how everyone is in such a good mood, talking, sharing vacation tips, and enjoying themselves. On the flights back home, nobody wants to talk and everyone is crabby, including me. No matter how long we stay, it's never long enough.


----------



## psuwalt (Oct 27, 2011)

*Me Too!*

In September, 2010, we made our first trip to Hawaii.  Our first week was with our daughter and son-in-law in their II exchage (Kuaii-Westin).  My second week was with my own II exchane (Maui-Westin).  Well, I wasn't in Kuaii more than 48 hours and I was on ebay and purchased my second Starwood TS just so I could go to Hawaii for 2 weeks every-other year. 

As it turns out, in September, 2012, I'll be retiring and I already have 2 weeks reserved in TS units, 1 week in a VRBO condo and 4 nights in Honolulu via Starwood points.

We love Hawaii.


----------



## cgeidl (Oct 27, 2011)

*Two trips ayear is better than one.*

We go for three or four weeks from Jan to April,then again on a freeSpaceAvailable military flight.This year it was for ten days and we got a last minute timeshare using an extra week certificate for$179 for the week. Next year we go in March/April for three weeks.Our favorite Island isOahu as there is the most to do.Second is Hawaii as there is the most to see.Third is Kauai as it just seems like the realHawaii and yes we also really like Maui.
We have been to many islands of the world but love Hawaii by far the best.


----------



## mlpmd56 (Oct 27, 2011)

Spent the afternoon at the pool here in Palm Springs.  Beautiful warm sunny weather......but not Hawaii.....  Just a quick aside, I think I am the youngest one here (I'll be 55 next month).  So I guess for the next 10 years, if I want to feel young (or thin---that's a whole other topic!) I can come to Palm Springs.
I understand the thinking about buying a timeshare you can drive to, especially since I am currently frantically trying to find a cheap flight to Hawaii for our January trip.  And I got tons of rest and sun here this week in California, but nothing compares to Hawaii!
Also, this is something about which my husband and I disagree:  I am perfectly happy to return to the Maui Schooner every year and snorkel with the turtles at Makena Landing, eat at my favorite same restaurants, etc.  I would gladly go every other year to WKORV and Marriot Kauai resort as well.  The husband likes to try new spots.  Do other couples have this same issue?
I am not sure what the "Spirit of Aloha" is, but I know I love it and crave it EVERY YEAR!
I appreciate all your replies!  
79 days until we go to Maui......not that I'm counting or anything!
Marcy


----------



## slip (Oct 28, 2011)

We were that way until we started to go to Hawaii. Now we go to Hawaii
every year. We make it different every few years by going to different islands.
Still haven't been to Maui yet. Maybe 2013?

I don't know if I'm the youngest one here but I know your not, I'm 48, wife
is 52.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 28, 2011)

Marcy, Hawaiian air sent me an email about a sale from the west coast. $275 rt. I think purchase ASAP & travel J to M. I would live there too, but it's so far from friends & family.
Liz


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 28, 2011)

We're counting down the days to our 3 week 2011 Hawaii trip, and we already have 3 weeks booked for 2012. I guess it's time to start putting in ongoing searches for 2013 now. 

I would love ocean view or ocean front, but just BEING in Hawaii is good enough for me. I'm excited about the six resorts we have booked for our next two Hawaii trips:

The Point at Poipu
Paniolo Greens
Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort
Maui Lea at Maui Hill
Kings' Land by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
HGVC at Hilton Hawaiian Village, The Lagoon Tower
FYI, I have the Sightings forum to thank for most of these!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 28, 2011)

Marcy:  Your post is very dangerous and needs a black box warning.  It cost me almost $2400

Thanks a lot!!!!!!!

I called Grand Pacific Resorts yesterday and paid them to rebook me into our Alii Kai Units for two weeks in June at $169/wk.

Today's task is to book flights on American $2100.  Trying different connections on American this time.  Austin-LAX-LIH  and return.  Previously have gone Austin DFW-LIH and that DFW-LIH flight is a long long long time to sit in the fetal position.  ha

My neighbors have new cars every 3-4 years and have never been to Hawaii.

We have old cars and get to Hawaii almost every year at least once.

Thanks again.

Mahalo nui loa,

Sterling ,     




mlpmd56 said:


> Hello Tuggers,
> Husband and I are in Palm Springs for a week.  Complicated story, won a week from Trading Places, decided we wanted to drive somewhere to save money, and ended up at the Shadow Ridge Marriott on a Getaway from II.  I couldn't redeem our "free" week for anything rated better than 6 and I just won't go there.  Anyway, we both decided we need Hawaii!   Nothing compares to the ocean......and even when I have been on the ocean in Mexico it is not the same.  AND, when I go to Hawaii, I have to see the ocean from my lanai.  None of this Island View nonsense.  I know Denise has talked about this in the past.  To each his own, but I have to have HAWAII, and it has to be at least OCEAN VIEW.  I prefer OCEAN FRONT.  Ok, so I am an island snob I suppose.  I can't help it.  Figured I might get some sympathy on this forum!  Ha!  Can't wait to go to Maui in January......still trying to get a cheaper ticket....but I am going to book next month at the latest, as I am getting nervous!  I need my Hawaii fix!   Marcy


----------



## Deb from NC (Oct 28, 2011)

Yep, this thread has me looking on line for flights to Hawaii!   Dangerous for my checking account balance!!!


----------



## artringwald (Oct 28, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> My neighbors have new cars every 3-4 years and have never been to Hawaii.
> 
> We have old cars and get to Hawaii almost every year at least once.


Seems like everyone in Minnesota has a cabin up north. We don't have a cabin and we make our cars last 10+ years so we can go to Hawaii every year. It all depends what your priorities are. Our priority is to be someplace warm in February.


----------



## mlpmd56 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks Sterling you ALWAYS make me laugh!  I ended up booking USAir as they go nonstop Phoenix to Maui.  Unfortunately they only do a redeye back, so I am trying something new this time.  We are going to leave at midnight Friday even though we don't have to check out until Saturday morning.  And at the Westin which kills me as the maintenance fees are SO HIGH.  But I have to say, checking out at 10 a.m., then waiting around all day to fly out is really depressing, even if they do have the lounge where you can hang out and shower etc.  The deciding factor for me though, was US Air we could both fly round trip for about $1100, and on Hawaiian Air, my first choice, it would have cost $900 EACH.  Hawaiian Air you can get back to Phoenix about 10 p.m., but then I still have a 3 hour drive home. 
Regardless the pain of flying though, WE ALL KNOW HAWAII is SO WORTH IT!!!!!
75 days til Maui.  Not that I'm keeping track!
Marcy


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm not crazy about US Air's late late late flight from the Islands but you gotta do what you gotta do.  And it sounds like you and I will do about anything to get to Hawaii.   

Sterling


----------



## slip (Nov 1, 2011)

I put up with those red eyes also and it really doesn't bother me but I'll do
anything to get to Hawaii too. After years of everyother year, it's every
year from now on!!


----------



## mlpmd56 (Nov 2, 2011)

So OF COURSE, TODAY I could book on Hawaiian for $600 each.  I am just not going to think about it.
How annoying!
Marcy


----------



## rosebud5 (Nov 2, 2011)

I haven't been there in 12 years.....


----------



## Brenda (Nov 3, 2011)

*LUV Hawaii*

I read the posts a lot but write very little. However, I had to jump in on this one. I LOVE Hawaii. I had the luxury of working there 12 years ago - twice for 2 months and once for 1 month . I absolutely fell in love with all the islands. We bought 4 Hawaiian timeshares and are about to buy a 5th, OF of course. Ocean Front is paradise if you can get it. We already own 2 (one OF and one Lagoon view) on Kauai and 2 (ocean view) on Oahu. The 5th is another OF on Kauai. We also own at WorldMark and mostly use those points to add additional days to our Hawaiian vacations. We are both retired now and travel to Hawaii 2 -3 times a year staying 2.5 - 3 weeks on each trip. Next trip is Dec 1-20 on Oahu, to see the Xmas spectaculars and the Honolulu Marathon. We were in Kauai for 2 weeks in September. We already have 2 weeks reserved for next April-May on Oahu for the Lei Day, Spam Festival and Cinco de Mayo celebrations. I am trying to get my husband to plan 6 weeks vacations to save on the airfare, but he does not like to stay away from home too long. He misses his cat. My dream is to live on Hawaii one day but as previously stated, it is so far from family and friends. 

I can relate to the arrival and departure moods. When I spot the islands in the plane and when I get off the plane in Hawaii, I am all smiles. Nothing is wrong in the world. When I have to step in the airport upon leaving, I am depressed. Generally because I am going to colder weather. Yes, I live in California but the weather is still colder here then in Hawaii. 

My favorite islands are Oahu and Kauai. Kauai used to be my favorite but Oahu is moving into a tie. They are very different, but I enjoy both. Oahu has the multi cultural events, parades, celebrations, concerts, shows and the wonderful North and West Shores. It is like being on the outer islands there. Kauai has that spiritual feel good feeling of whisking away all your worries and cares. I need both. We've been to Maui and the Big Island also. Maui is beautiful; the Big Island is fascinating, but Kauai and Oahu is home. What is common in all the islands is the Aloha spirit. The people are the best in the world. I feel the love and I can readily return the love to the earth and to the people. 

We have traveled to many other places, but there is no place like Hawaii. My family is from the Caribbean. Been there plenty times to keep the family connection. Best beaches, but it ain't Hawaii. 

My favorite Hawaiian song, "These Islands" by Danny Couch, says it all -.  Have you seen these islands? Have you seen the beauty they posses? Have you seen the ocean? Have you felt its spirit? You will love these islands. Nothing in the world can compare. The gift of love will lead you here.
Rainbows, waterfalls, mountains that make you cry. This is ALOHA. This land of Hawaii.


----------



## artringwald (Nov 3, 2011)

I hadn't heard the Danny Couch song so I had to look it up. Very nice!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOLo9-gSxnI


----------



## mlpmd56 (Nov 3, 2011)

What a great song.  Wow.
Definitely nothing like Hawaii, and VERY interesting Brenda that being from the Caribbean you feel the same.  I do LOVE the snorkeling in the Caribbean.
But, Brenda, I am jealous that you get to spend so much time in Hawaii!  Good for you.  But I do identify with your husband as I miss my dogs when I am there.
Can't wait to go in January....
Marcy


----------



## GregT (Nov 3, 2011)

Brenda said:


> The people are the best in the world. I feel the love and I can readily return the love to the earth and to the people.



This is an outstanding point -- when we were in Oahu a few months ago (the June trip), we took a kayak out from Kailua out to a little sandy island maybe a quarter mile off shore.   I had my wonderful 6 year old son with me and the seas were a little rough, and I was struggling to get the kayak to a safe landing space on the island (and was a little stressed about doing all this in the rough surf with my son.)

There was a big Hawaiian guy standing on the island and he was helping all the struggling people pull their kayaks up onto the rocks (which was not a simple chore).

I have no idea how long he'd been there but I remember at first thinking it was weird that here was this guy helping strangers pull their kayaks out of the surf -- and, to my shame, I wondered what his motive was.

As I walked around the little tiny island with Jack, it hit me --- he is just a really nice person who is helping his fellow man, for no other reason than that's just the way he is.  

I love Hawaii and their warm, open-hearted people.

Best,

Greg


----------



## slum808 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have to say that Hawaii loves all of you too, and Brenda I think there's a job opening in our tourism board's marketing department for you. 

All kidding aside I have to say that I really enjoy all your post. I've grown up and still live here in Honolulu. It's so easy to get caught up in work and everything else in our busy schedules. I have to admit that I've lost a little bit of appreciation for the islands. Luckily my lovely daughter wanted a beach party for her birthday this past weekend, we got my whole family down to Ala Moana beach, even grandpa. It was a great time and it reminded me why I live here. It's funny how its so easy for a five year old to figure it out, sometimes I think I need to think more like my kids.


----------



## Picker57 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Information desired about Lawai Resort*



GregT said:


> As I walked around the little tiny island with Jack, it hit me --- he is just a really nice person who is helping his fellow man, for no other reason than that's just the way he is.
> 
> I love Hawaii and their warm, open-hearted people.



That is exactly our feelings as well, after having been in the islands 7-8 times over the years.  I can - honestly - count on one hand the number of times I've heard someone honk their horns, despite some traffic issues.....well, at least up until Maui this past Feb. Definitely more traffic there, and there were a few honks. OK, so...maybe I'm up to 10 horn 'hearings' in approx 18 weeks. Not bad.  

And the point about mood swings is absolutely me. I'm bullet-proof from the time we leave Denver (NOT a bad place, btw..) until the day before we have to return from Hawaii....then it's a 24-hr. foul mood. 

QUESTION:  Does anyone have experience with the Lawai Resort, the CORAL section?  I'm guessing that it's slightly less desirable than their Alii or Banyan (judging from the points requirements).  Can anyone comment? 

Mahalo nui loa for any information/observations you can provide. 

        Cheers,

               Zach


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 18, 2011)

Im looking too.  

Prices are kind of scary.  Time to use those skymiles.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 18, 2011)

We have thought about moving. Now with my husband dealing with leukemia, it seems even harder to consider a change. I love the Kailua area. We have only been on Oahu once and neither of us liked Waikkiki (?), but I loved Kailua. My place is the Koholo Coast on the Big Island. If we did move, it would be to Oahu, because of medical facilities. We are going on December 1 and I am already packed and waiting! I love the spirit of Aloha. I love the ocean and the beaches and the spaciousness.
Liz


----------



## Michigan Czar (Nov 18, 2011)

We also love Hawaii, Maui is our favorite. We are going back the first week of April, I can't wait.


----------



## mlpmd56 (Sep 27, 2012)

*Resurrecting this thread.....*

Greetings Tuggers,
I decided to bring this thread back, because I LOVE Hawaii!  I am going to the Caymans in a few weeks, and I know I'll have a great time, but I am just not as excited as when I am anticipating going to Hawaii.  In planning, I have figured something out.  I am nervous about driving on the left....but I have been to Aruba & Curacao where they drive in the right (familiar) side and again, not as excited as before going to Hawaii.  In Hawaii, EVERYTHING is familiar (ie part of the old U S of A) and I can get decaffeinated Diet Coke--my favorite drink.  Also, the spirit of Aloha as discussed in previous posts.
Luckily, I am going to Kauai in January.  Yay!
Maybe if I returned to the same spot in the Carribean every year, I would get as comfortable as I am on Maui, but who knows.
I do think the snorkeling in the Carribean is without compare.
Ok, Hawaii peeps, what are your thoughts?
Marcy


----------



## Picker57 (Sep 27, 2012)

mlpmd56 said:


> Ok, Hawaii peeps, what are your thoughts?
> Marcy



44 days and 1 hr until we land on Big Island.  You think I love this place ?  

          -------Zach

PS    Definitely a coconut in my last life........


----------



## daventrina (Sep 27, 2012)

18 Days  Not long ago ... it was 44


Bee said:


> It's a feeling I have only in Hawaii. I think I smile the whole time I'm there!
> Bee


I feel better .. I thought that we had some sort of illness or something  
Good to know that it is just a "normal" feeling :whoopie: 
One nice thing about flying Hawaiian is that you are still there till ya get off...



Brenda said:


> ... "These Islands" by Danny Couch, says it all -.  ...



Hadn't found that one... Thanks!
But do have this one...
Na Leo Pilimehana - I Miss You My Hawaii  http://youtu.be/JTwDO29O0j0


----------



## artringwald (Sep 27, 2012)

Only 141 days until we get to here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzaEbEc9eZY

We're already planning 2014. We love to travel and see new places, but Hawaii feels like home away from home.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 27, 2012)

Going to Hawaii to de-stress is really cheap.

Check out what ICU Hospital rates are going for!


Sterling


----------



## daventrina (Sep 28, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> Check out what ICU Hospital rates are going for!
> Sterling


That's an interesting justification that I haven't heard before


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 28, 2012)

artringwald said:


> Only 141 days until we get to here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzaEbEc9eZY
> 
> We're already planning 2014. We love to travel and see new places, but Hawaii feels like home away from home.


Same feeling here.

We had to skip this year and I am still not over it but we have booked for next year and looking forward to the trip is half the fun.

Enjoyed listening to the songs.  Hawaii changes my mood immediately as I am smiling now.


----------



## daventrina (Sep 28, 2012)

iconnections said:


> We had to skip this year and I am still not over it...


Same here ... 
Had to skip last year and the year before and the year before that and Maui and BI was the year before that... but is 17 day and 17 hours 37 minutes we'll be all beter 

In the mean time ... this helps:





Or here: http://www.seehawaiilive.com/maui/maui-resorts


----------



## Picker57 (Sep 28, 2012)

I, also, loved the photos and the music, and will check out the Flickr.com site.  I maintain that the music of Hawaii is almost a "best kept secret" - incredible musicians. A favor: Could you post back about any great music venues you happen upon (Big Island and Kauai this trip)?  Looking forward to some great slack key guitar, but taking my collection just in case. 

           Mahalo,
                         ----------------- Zach


----------



## zora (Sep 29, 2012)

FYI, from now until 12-13-12, haw'n air r/t west coast from $333.
Booking period ends 10-1-12.


----------



## danb (Sep 29, 2012)

*Love of the islands*

I identify with all the wonderful posts of Hawaii. 6 months until our trip and it will be one way. We made the move and bought a home in KaMakana. It is under construction and will be finished in 6 months. Looking forward to our retirement there.


----------



## winger (Sep 30, 2012)

iconnections said:


> Same feeling here.
> 
> We had to skip this year and I am still not over it but we have booked for next year and looking forward to the trip is half the fun.
> 
> Enjoyed listening to the songs.  Hawaii changes my mood immediately as I am smiling now.


Emmy. We will have a drink for the two of you when we make it there (although it's Kauai and not Maui) in November.  

We canNOT wait for this especially being a two-weeker, including over the Thanksgiving holiday...It has.been an absolute sprint since May/June with vacations, kids, school,
triple-dutied at work, and fitting two house moves in 2 months time (second being just 2 weeks away).  The entire family (yes, even the two little monkeys) could really use some time off, what better place could anyone ask for?  It's been about 2 years (i think) since our Maui trip, but it really feels like way too long.  If we had our choice, we will go to Hawaii every year, but it is hard with so many other places to ' explore', plus air cost is a consideration.  

The 30 day countdown is almost here!


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 1, 2012)

You and your family and Daventrina, enjoy your stay on the Islands.   I know that a few other regular Island visitors are going real soon too and March will not be far away.


----------



## mlpmd56 (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok, more reasons to LOVE Hawaii........My husband and I were talking last night, and he reminded me that our trip to St. Martin was absolutely RUINED by smokers.  Everywhere!  We actually sat on lawn chairs inside our sliding glass door and watched sailboats on the bay (we were right on the ocean but could not enjoy it) as there were smokers on the balconies on all sides.  Yuck.  Made our balcony unusable.  And it amazes me that people can smoke with one hand while eating with the other.  Especially when it is right next to my table.....
So:  Go Hawaii!  No smoking almost anywhere....restaurants, timeshares, rental cars!  
Sigh, going to the Caymans in 5 weeks, wish it was Hawaii.....husband likes to "explore" new places.   
Consoling myself with I love ALL vacations, and love to snorkel, and snorkeling in the Caribbean is beyond compare.
Marcy


----------



## daventrina (Oct 4, 2012)

mlpmd56 said:


> Sigh, going to the Caymans in 5 weeks, wish it was Hawaii..... Marcy


We enjoyed Caymen when we were there ... Expensive though. Diving and snorkeling rocks !



iconnections said:


> You and your family and Daventrina, ...


Thanks we sure plan to... Haven't been to Maui for almost 5 years.


----------

